

Show HN: Hire a dude to bring you to Congress and argue to defund the NSA - pkinnaird
http://www.welobby.us

======
diminoten
> If we raise enough to pay for a meeting with a Congressperson or a Staffer
> we're going to ask our lobbyist to bring in an iPad running a Google Hangout
> that all of our backers will be invited to join so you can be a part of the
> meeting too.

:) Good luck.

~~~
pkinnaird
Thanks!

------
brianckeegan
Democracy is one was of making political power more participatory and widely
distributed. Elites tried to lock it up by pretending that money is speech.
But we can also play the money is speech game.

